# Heeeeeeeeeeeres Benny!!! (2 weeks old)



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He Is Beatiful.


----------



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

soooooo cute


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh he is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! He's stunning.... and evidentally quite happy to see us from the "looks" of things. ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He sure looks like a Hooch to me. I might need to come see for myself if he is a Benny.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> He sure looks like a Hooch to me. I might need to come see for myself if he is a Benny.


 You're right, he could very well be a Hooch. He does have whiskers!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> You're right, he could very well be a Hooch. He does have whiskers!


Not my mother and wife;s favorite subject. ROFL


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Such a cute baby! Do you do a test to determine if he is a perlino or palomino?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie and his coloring is so great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I could stand in a field and watch Benny and friends all day long. That says a lot. I was told the other day I'm ADD because I don't know how to relax. I knew that, but I guess it's being noticed! LOL


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous. Going to be stunning when he's all grown up. Great pics, keep them up .


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty, he must run all day-look at those muscles!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow...do two week old colts usually look that well-built? He's a stunner.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Wow...Benny boy is growing up so fast!! And he is simply amazing. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Magestic little foal with his rare coloring and nice crest. I wish i could kiss his velvet nose!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He has a lot of muscle for such a little guy! He is going to be a stunning adult.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He is going to be one handsome looking adult - and he looks as if he knows it. Keep them pics coming


----------

